# Еще сомнения об ударениях



## platonov

Есть еще сомнения об ударениях:

Иог*а*нсон
Дин*а*мо (футбольная команда)


----------



## Oh là là

Дин*а*мо - именно так.
Иогансон - как правило, произносится как Иог*а*нсон, но возможны варианты в зависимости от происхождения фамилии.  Не могли бы вы привести контекст, дать больше информации?


----------



## platonov

Это Карл Вольдемарович Иогансон (латыш. Kārlis Johansons) — российско-латвийский художник.


----------



## Q-cumber

Практически все латышские слова имеют ударение на первый слог - Й*о*хансонс. По крайней мере в оргинале фамилия звучит именно так.


----------



## Ptak

> Еще сомнения об насчет ударенияхй


----------



## Oh là là

В России он известен как Иогансон
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%BD,_%D0%9A%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%BB_%D0%92%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%87б
Думаю, что ударение падает на первый слог: И*о*гансон


----------



## Kolan

oh là là said:


> ударение падает на первый слог: И*о*гансон


Тогда бы читалось и писалось *Йо*гансон или *Йо*хансон. Потому что на русском первый слог - *и*, а не *о*, а в ударном положении *ио-* иначе, чем *йо-*, не прочесть. А поскольку пишется всё-таки *Ио-*, то ударение может быть только на 2-м или 3-м слоге. Кстати, вспомните Кису Воробьянинова, по документам Остапа - Конрад Карлович Михельс*о*н.


----------



## Oh là là

Логично. А, может быть, вместо заглавного Й изначально написали И, так оно и закрепилось? Надо уточнить у художников


----------



## Kolan

oh là là said:


> вместо заглавного Й изначально написали И, так оно и закрепилось? Надо уточнить у художников


Тут не угадаешь. Среди них есть как Иван*о*в, так и Ив*а*нов. (Тот же, в принципе, *Иогансон*, и та же проблема).


----------



## Oh là là

см. пьесу Чехова "Ив*а*нов". 
Я думаю, точно могут сказать только те, кто знаком с творчеством этого художника.


----------



## Q-cumber

kolan said:


> Кстати, вспомните Кису Воробьянинова, по документам Остапа - Конрад Карлович Михельс*о*н.



Кису-то я помню, а вот ударения на последнем слоге в фамилии Михельсон в тексте романа что-то не припомню.  Да и параллели между двумя фамилиями как-то не прослеживаются. Можно ещё Карлсона вспомнить, который жил на крыше.


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> Кису-то я помню, а вот ударения на последнем слоге в фамилии Михельсон в тексте романа что-то не припомню.  Да и параллели между двумя фамилиями как-то не прослеживаются. Можно ещё Карлсона вспомнить, который жил на крыше.


У К*а*рлсона с крышей всё в порядке: ударение на 1-м слоге. Так вы считаете, что "л*и*бер ф*а*тер М*и*хельсон" вернее, чем "тов*а*рищ Михельс*о*н"?

Кстати, фамилия эта звучит в речи персонажей фильмов, снятых по роману.


----------



## Q-cumber

kolan said:


> Кстати, фамилия эта звучит в речи персонажей фильмов, снятых по роману.



Знаю, именно на это я и намекал: в фильмах фамилия произносится так, но из текста романа это никак не следует.  Это мог быть и Мих*е*льсон.


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> в фильмах фамилия произносится так, но из текста романа это никак не следует.  Это мог быть и Мих*е*льсон.


Есть пример помимо фильмов: *завод Михельсона *в Москве, известный при Советской власти сначала как *б.Михельсона* (там, где Ленин был ранен пулей белогвардейской террористки Ф.Каплан), а впоследствии - как "завод *им. Владимира Ильича*". Мне случилось лично знать внука того Михельсона, носящего фамилию деда, так вот он сам произносит её Михельс*о*н.


----------



## Q-cumber

kolan said:


> Есть пример помимо фильмов: завод Михельсона в Москве, известный при Советской власти сначала как б.Михельсона (там, где Ленин был ранен пулей белогвардейской террористки Ф.Каплан), а впоследствии - как "завод им. Владимира Ильича". Мне случилось лично знать внука того Михельсона, носящего фамилию деда, так вот он сам произносит её Михельсон.







Я не отрицаю, что, к примеру, фамилия русского полководца Ивана Ивановича Михельс*о*на произносится именно так. Однако "псевдоним" Кисы мог звучать и по другому.

Как бы то ни было, фамилия Михельсон не имеет ни малейшего отношения к теме данного топика. Повторяю, изначально фамилия Иогансон (Йохансон) имела ударение на первом слоге. Это не вызывает у меня не малейших сомнений. Я допускаю, что в России со временем её стали произносить по другому, но правильный вариант безусловно - Иогансон.


----------



## Maroseika

Вряд ли Иóгансон возможен по-русски: либо Иогáнсон, либо Йóгансон.
Например, уже упоминавшийся музыковед Юлий Иванович даже в БиЕ значится в двух вариантах. А в БСЭ уже только в одном - Иогáнсен.
Видимо, сдвиг ударения и исчезновения нехарактерного дифтонга соответствует обрусению фамилии.


----------

